

A Slower Speed of Light physics engine open-sourced - cfalls
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/playing-with-einstein.html

======
cfalls
Project site: <http://gamelab.mit.edu/research/openrelativity/>

GitHub: <https://github.com/MITGameLab/OpenRelativity>

